# New Cockatiel and my helper budgie



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

This is Grayson. He was a late weaner (didn't wean until 12 weeks). I can see why now that he is home. He refuses to eat unless someone is with him. He is very sweet but socialization is slow since all his out of cage time is spent making sure he eats. He is at least starting to nibble on his food while I clean the cage.





Here is a picture of Tico. He was "helping" me refill the food bowls by taste testing every Nutriberry in the container for freshness.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Both of them are very cute  

Congratulations on your new addition! I think Grayson will grow out of his need for dining with company with time. 

Tico is the sweetest little one!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

You can't beat quality control I say , and Tico looks as if he takes his job very seriously.:laughing:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrat's on your new tiel, awesome color's. Thank's for sharing...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on getting Grayson!  Good luck with his weaning and adjustment in his new home.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Grayson's very cute! I'm sure he'll settle into his new loving home soon. 

Tico is adorable testing all those nutriberries. *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Cute pics! I have a cockatiel that had regressed from weaning when I brought her home, she would make the dinosaur begging cry for hours to me and only ate sunflower seeds out of the cockatiel seed mix for the first month or so. She eventually turned into a real bird and now wants to be glued to my shoulder  Grayson is very cute!*


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments. I really hope he does grows out of it but for now I just take him out 3-4 times a day. We practice playing with Nutriberries and eating Nutriberries during his cage free time. He usually demolishes 2 of those each session.


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Such wonderful patience and care! Although of course you couldn't do it without the help of Tico


----------

